# Atlus JP puts up Persona related teaser site



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2013)

> Atlus has opened a new teaser site.
> 
> Available at p-ch.jp, the site sports a bright red background, the date November 24, time 20:00, and a host of cities including Tokyo, Osaka, and Nagoya, Fukuoka, Sendai, and Sappooro.
> 
> ...


 
The site will reveal itself a day AFTER the Persona 3 movie so there's a good chance for one of the boxes being a Persona 3 port. Another could be the console announcement for the new Persona Arena game, Persona 4 The Ultimax - Ultra Suplex Hold. The last could be Persona 5.
But for whatever it is, I'm pretty excited for it (PERSONA 5 PLS!!!)

Atlus Teaser Website


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Really surprised no one has put this up. It's been known since this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You _do _know Persona 3 has already been enhanced on the PS2 and ported to the PSP... right? The chances of it being ported again are slim.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You _do _know Persona 3 has already been enhanced on the PS2 and ported to the PSP... right? The chances of it being ported again are slim.


 
I'm well aware of both. I also know that Atlus weren't too happy with the compromises they had to make hence why Persona 4 was not PSP. 
I don't really see anything stopping them from making a movie tie-in.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I'm well aware of both. I also know that Atlus weren't too happy with the compromises they had to make hence why Persona 4 was not PSP.
> I don't really see anything stopping them from making a movie tie-in.


To be honest, I'd be surprised if it had to do with a new, ported, or enhanced game. The Persona series (at least the most recent two) have taken place in fictional cities, so I don't see what the real cities listed in the page have to do with it. I'm betting it's some kind of promotion (or announcement of a promotion) in Japan. Maybe it has to do with the play they're doing next year.

Also, notice how clicking on the boxes or cities makes them shake temporarily? Try clicking one city and then another as quickly as you can. It'll make the last city you clicked stay shaking. The same can be done with the boxes. Maybe the right combination of shaking cities and boxes unlocks something? Or maybe it's like Diablo's purple gem and just does nothing.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> To be honest, I'd be surprised if it had to do with a new, ported, or enhanced game. The Persona series (at least the most recent two) have taken place in fictional cities, so I don't see what the real cities listed in the page have to do with it. I'm betting it's some kind of promotion (or announcement of a promotion) in Japan. Maybe it has to do with the play they're doing next year.
> 
> Also, notice how clicking on the boxes or cities makes them shake temporarily? Try clicking one city and then another as quickly as you can. It'll make the last city you clicked stay shaking. The same can be done with the boxes. Maybe the right combination of shaking cities and boxes unlocks something? Or maybe it's like Diablo's purple gem and just does nothing.


I think those are the places either the movie will be shown or where the new Arena game will be playable.
I'm just gonna wait for more information. We have until November. A very long time. :/


----------



## trumpet-205 (Sep 27, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> You _do _know Persona 3 has already been enhanced on the PS2 and ported to the PSP... right? The chances of it being ported again are slim.


Well the PSP port is rather gimped one, due to limitation with PSP.

Although I agree with you that chance is slim for P3.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 27, 2013)

Considering they're making a movie of P3, it'll most likely be something P3 related. After all, their recent animes were pretty much promotions for their upcoming enhanced ports (P4 Animation for Golden, DS2 for Break Record). Maybe it'll be a direct sequel, where they


Spoiler



finally find a way to bring back P3's MC? IIRC, Margaret did hint in P4 that Elizabeth was trying to find a way to release him from being the seal between Nyx and humanity.)


 
A man can only dream, after all  .


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2013)

I would buy a Persona 3-2.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 27, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I would buy a Persona 3-2.


Oh, I would too. I just hope they would put it on the PS3 and not the Vita. I don't wanna have to buy a Vita (until it gets hacked, that is).


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd like to believe it's something new and unrelated to the P4A sequel or P3/4 in general, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

And honestly, with most of the living main cast in P4A2 do we really need another P3 game? I mean, there's no need for another P4 game either, but really.

Also, I can pretty much guarantee you that any new Atlus game in the works, save for SMTxFE, is either in development for the PS3 or 3DS. No sense in doing anything else, financially, and since whatever it is has to have been in development before the Sega buyout they would've been very mindful of profit margins.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh, how I long for the days when "a new game in this series" actually meant the next game in the series...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 27, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Oh, how I long for the days when "a new game in this series" actually meant the next game in the series...


 

Talk about Persona Non Grata-tude.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Ive actually never played a Persona game. I am currently working through the tide of SMT games that PSP and 3/DS offers right now. But I assume that I will get there eventually.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 27, 2013)

weren't those towns in devil survivor 2?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 27, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> weren't those towns in devil survivor 2?


 

That's what I thought too. Maybe it has something to do with the Devil Survivor games?


----------



## stae1234 (Sep 27, 2013)

Didn't we know that the color for P5 was red?


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> That's what I thought too. Maybe it has something to do with the Devil Survivor games?


The site was put up by "P-Studio" which handles the Persona games so that can't be it.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 27, 2013)

Can someone point me in the direction of which SMT games have demon collection/fusion aspects? I know Devil Survivor 1/2 and SMT4 does... others?


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 27, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of which SMT games have demon collection/fusion aspects? I know Devil Survivor 1/2 and SMT4 does... others?


 
It's easier to list the ones that don't have that. 

0. (Unless you go way back, but meh.)

Try Soul Hackers?


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 27, 2013)

3 boxes?
Tokyo,Osaka,Sapporo,Nagoya,Fukuoka and Sendai?
Devil Survivor 3 confirmed.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> 3 boxes?
> Tokyo,Osaka,Sapporo,Nagoya,Fukuoka and Sendai?
> Devil Survivor 3 confirmed.


But it's not since I don't think P-Studio makes Devil Survivor games. We'll probably see DS3 by the end of this year or sometime next year though.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 27, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of which SMT games have demon collection/fusion aspects? I know Devil Survivor 1/2 and SMT4 does... others?


 
Like Poke said, they mostly do. Demon Summoner 1 and 2 do, Persona 3 and 4 do, Strange Journey does, and Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2 don't.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 27, 2013)

Persona 4 iOS

;O;


----------



## weavile001 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Persona 4 iOS
> 
> ;O;


 
Persona 5 : only for IOS.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 27, 2013)

I hate you guys so much. :'(


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 28, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> Persona 5 : only for IOS.


 
I can see that happening. Ugh.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Sep 28, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> I can see that happening. Ugh.


 
Give Atlus some credit. They're not Square Enix.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry for the bump but um...





http://www.reddit.com/r/Megaten/comments/1ps6t8/persona_5_confirmed_the_teaser_site_changed_to_an/
It's not 100% confirmed however..


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 3, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Sorry for the bump but um...
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Megaten/comments/1ps6t8/persona_5_confirmed_the_teaser_site_changed_to_an/
> It's not 100% confirmed however..


Seems pretty fake.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 3, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Seems pretty fake.


Yup. It's confirmed fake now. :/


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 19, 2013)

The site updated.
Now when you click the boxes you see an image of Teddie...


----------



## Arizato (Nov 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> The site updated.
> Now when you click the boxes you see an image of Teddie...


 

Huh... Very weird. Though this is not looking good. IF this is about P5, why would Teddie be there? I am starting to think that this teaser site may be a disappointment.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 19, 2013)

Arizato said:


> Huh... Very weird. Though this is not looking good. IF this is about P5, why would Teddie be there? I am starting to think that this teaser site may be a disappointment.


 
Persona 4-2 or the new Persona 4 Arena game is all I can think of.
That, or Teddie will somewhat be important in Persona 5 (I doubt thought)...


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 19, 2013)

WTF teddie is doing on the boxes?


----------



## Arizato (Nov 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Persona 4-2 or the new Persona 4 Arena game is all I can think of.
> That, or Teddie will somewhat be important in Persona 5 (I doubt thought)...


 


weavile001 said:


> WTF teddie is doing on the boxes?


 

Check This out. This is a resume for Nanako's Voice Actor:

http://media.wix.com/ugd/cf1743_b11cf2af1c19465089be44fa1e2f3782.pdf

PERSONA 4
PERSONA 4 ARENA
PERSONA 4 GOLDEN
PERSONA 4, VOL 2
*GOLDEN 2 PERSONA 4 *


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 19, 2013)

Arizato said:


> Check This out. This is a resume for Nanako's Voice Actor:
> 
> http://media.wix.com/ugd/cf1743_b11cf2af1c19465089be44fa1e2f3782.pdf
> 
> ...


 
It's going to be revealed in about 4 more days...
The suspense is killing me.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2013)

cant wait


----------



## Arizato (Nov 19, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> It's going to be revealed in about 4 more days...
> The suspense is killing me.


 

Yeah! Just got back some of my hype. What the hell will this be?


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 19, 2013)

Arizato said:


> Check This out. This is a resume for Nanako's Voice Actor:
> 
> http://media.wix.com/ugd/cf1743_b11cf2af1c19465089be44fa1e2f3782.pdf
> 
> ...


 
what will it be?
post True ending content like FES?


----------



## Arizato (Nov 19, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> what will it be?
> post True ending story like FES?


 

Well, first and foremost: Take this with a grain of salt. It may just be a mistake. But yeah, this might be a full on RPG sequel to Persona 4.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 19, 2013)

This better not turn into Persona 4 Golden 2 or anything of the sort... I don't have a Vita. Make it a PS3 game, please! Or make it Persona 5, with a Teddie callback.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 19, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> This better not turn into Persona 4 Golden 2 or anything of the sort... I don't have a Vita. Make it a PS3 game, please! Or make it Persona 5, with a Teddie callback.


 

Even if this is the supposed Golden 2 Persona 4, then it will probably get a console release. Every Persona game started on a stationary console.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 20, 2013)

Pedeadstrian said:


> This better not turn into Persona 4 Golden 2 or anything of the sort... I don't have a Vita. Make it a PS3 game, please! Or make it Persona 5, with a Teddie callback.


It will most likely be PS3 with a 360 port in America. Or Atlus could say screw it and releases it on PS4.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 20, 2013)

The site! It changed again!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 20, 2013)

You've caught my interest, Atlus.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 20, 2013)

https://mobile.twitter.com/yosp/status/403015567499464704
Confirmed for PlayStation!
Now is it PS3, PS4, or Vita?
EDIT: Grain of salt, not really confirming much yet.


----------



## Plstic (Nov 20, 2013)

Every time you click on teddie it changes, Could it be a combo or something and if you get the right combo you unlock something?


----------



## Arizato (Nov 20, 2013)

ATLUS is having some kind of stream, which starts tomorrow and ends with the announcement on sunday.

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/11/19/major-persona-announcement-coming-weekend/


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 20, 2013)

nice... i would like a 3d update of Persona 3... (just like Persona 4 golden) for vita not the crappy PSP port... but that's wishful thinking has you guys said.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 20, 2013)

DJPlace said:


> nice... i would like a 3d update of Persona 3... (just like Persona 4 golden) for vita not the crappy PSP port... but that's wishful thinking has you guys said.


 

While P3P certainly was no FES or The Golden. It had some pretty cool innovations like the female protagonist and whatnot. I liked the PSP port/update alot.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

The Persona stream has started and it seems someone called pantypan will stream the event via twitch. She will not stream 24/7 but I recommend visting this link every now and then to see if she streams:
http://www.twitch.tv/pantypan

*She told me that she will stream on Saturday/Sunday when the announcement is made, so save the link for those days.*

Stuff like this has been broadcasted:


Additionally, this Youtube channel seems to upload every event that's been streamed thus far:
http://www.youtube.com/user/mysticmage97?feature=watch


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2013)

I hope to God, this isn't another version of Persona 3.

Give me Persona 5 on PS3 Atlus plse. I don't want it on handheld.

And don't region lock it you bastards!


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Nov 21, 2013)

looks like a teaser for the upcoming p3 movie... or port or another spin off...


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 21, 2013)

emigre... I am sorry to inform you... those are Persona 3 characters...


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> I hope to God, this isn't another version of Persona 3.
> 
> Give me Persona 5 on PS3 Atlus plse. I don't want it on handheld.
> 
> And don't region lock it you bastards!


 
Would you be angry if it was a Wii U exclusive?


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

Managed to create an account on Nicovideo and I am currently watching the stream myself. I'll update this thread if anything interesting comes on.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm also watching. I doubt anything will come up though..


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 21, 2013)

Some say Persona 3 some say Persona 4 but why not both? Iirc both games had connections with each other so i can see a game with characters from 3rd and 4th Persona game in one.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Some say Persona 3 some say Persona 4 but why not both? Iirc both games had connections with each other so i can see a game with characters from 3rd and 4th Persona game in one.


 

That's my theory right now. An RPG which is a sequel to the Arena games and contains parties from Persona 3 and 4. Maybe a Persona 5 announcement as well.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha, the chat exploded when Edogawa appeared!


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

What the hell was that?! : o


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Lots of Persona 4 teasing.
I wouldn't be surprised if Persona 4-2 was real.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Lots of Persona 4 teasing.
> I wouldn't be surprised if Persona 4-2 was real.


 
That Teaser was completely new.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Arizato said:


> That Teaser was completely new.


 
They still used the TV from Persona 4 to show it. 
So I still think it could be Persona 4: Midnight Channel Returns or whatever.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

It was midnight in Japan when this showed up.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 21, 2013)

Arizato said:


> It was midnight in Japan when this showed up.




i guess the TV is showing real world locations??


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Everything was too fuzzy to make out. We must wait longer!


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i guess the TV is showing real world locations??


 

Now that you mention it. It kinda does look like real locations!

This wait is killing me!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Why show the old Persona 4 Golden trailer?
Unless...!
Persona 4 Golden 2 confirmed for Vita. Or not...


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Why show the old Persona 4 Golden trailer?
> Unless...!
> Persona 4 Golden 2 confirmed for Vita. Or not...


 

I think they just are showing old trailers to show the series history or something?


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 21, 2013)

emigre don't you recognize Maya's them on the fifth demo shown yesterday?

is that a Persona 2 hint?
also I swore I saw a character from Persona 1... maybe Persona-all-starts arena? it will do better than PS-All-Stars royal since all the characters will be recognizeble by persona fans, at least real persona fans


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> emigre don't you recognize Maya's them on the fifth demo shown yesterday?
> is that a Persona 2 hint?
> also I swore I saw a character from Persona 1... maybe Persona-all-starts arena? it will do better than PS-All-Stars royal since all the characters will be recognizeble by persona fans, at least real persona fans


 
It's not hinting at Persona 2 since the Maya theme was reused in Persona 3 FES IIRC.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Just so you guys know, Atlus is apparently using the Nico Nico app on the Vita to stream this.


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 21, 2013)

links?


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> links?


 
http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv153939036
Countdown is over for now but it will resume later on today.


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> emigre don't you recognize Maya's them on the fifth demo shown yesterday?
> is that a Persona 2 hint?
> also I swore I saw a character from Persona 1... maybe Persona-all-starts arena? it will do better than PS-All-Stars royal since all the characters will be recognizeble by persona fans, at least real persona fans


 
Haven't watched a second of the countdown. I work full time so haven't had the chance to watch it.




GameWinner said:


> Would you be angry if it was a Wii U exclusive?


 

I'll fucking kill someone. I'm still not over the P4A and Devil Survivor Overclocked debacles.


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> Haven't watched a second of the countdown. I work full time so haven't had the chance to watch it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what's to be over with? P4A is not a SMT release, it's a fighter release, kinda natural for it to be on home console, and it got released on both of the HD home consoles...., as for Devil Survivor Overclocked, wtf with you man... it's a REMAKE... it's not pokemon that you had so much nostalgia that you want to play over again (FR/LG, HG/SS), it was released a 2-3 years after inital DeSu DS release


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 21, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> what's to be over with? P4A is not a SMT release, it's a fighter release, kinda natural for it to be on home console, and it got released on both of the HD home consoles...., as for Devil Survivor Overclocked, wtf with you man... it's a REMAKE... it's not pokemon that you had so much nostalgia that you want to play over again (FR/LG, HG/SS), it was released a 2-3 years after inital DeSu DS release


 
VOICE ACTION DUDE!!!
i think it´s the main attraction of the remake....well, there´s a 8th day and new demons....


----------



## emigre (Nov 21, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> what's to be over with? P4A is not a SMT release, it's a fighter release, kinda natural for it to be on home console, and it got released on both of the HD home consoles...., as for Devil Survivor Overclocked, wtf with you man... it's a REMAKE... it's not pokemon that you had so much nostalgia that you want to play over again (FR/LG, HG/SS), it was released a 2-3 years after inital DeSu DS release


 

P4A was region locked and the E version wasn't released nine months after the US and JP versions.
The E version of Overclocked was released in a broken state and took about two months for a fix to be released.
There's nothing wrong with the gaems, just the complete shitty and incompetent manner they were released in Europe which was just an insult to fans.


----------



## Chaosruler (Nov 21, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> VOICE ACTION DUDE!!!
> i think it´s the main attraction of the remake....well, there´s a 8th day and new demons....


 
It's not Persona 4 Golden, it's a freaking bad voice action of a good game >.>
who buys and waits for a remake just for voice action? I would understand the 8th day and new demons since it's very plot explaining... and even than, I wouldn't whine about it, also considering the DS sound card... you are kinda lucky there was no voice action on DeSu 1 DS


emigre said:


> P4A was region locked and the E version wasn't released nine months after the US and JP versions.
> The E version of Overclocked was released in a broken state and took about two months for a fix to be released.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with the gaems, just the complete shitty and incompetent manner they were released in Europe which was just an insult to fans.



You know that localing is not up to ATLUS USA and ATLUS JP... you know perfectly well who's fault it is, and you are a SMT fan like me so you know perfectly well who owns index (the parent company of ATLUS), and you know perfectly well how well they do localing, so don't expect NIS screwups..., since it's not up to them, they are the publisher now - the localing is up to Sega and Sega has proven at least million of times that they are capable of localing JP->US->UK, and for the time delay... get used to it, I live in Israel so most of my games are UK imports, how come I don't complain? because there's always worst, and I know better

I still stand and repeat, ATLUS is one of the best small companies out there, I love everything they do, I simply do, except for that loli weeabo games


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 21, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> I still stand and repeat, ATLUS is one of the best small companies out there, I love everything they do, I simply do, except for that loli weeabo games


 
well, those games are kinda funny and they are made for the Jp audience, you can´t expect less from Japan.....


----------



## Arizato (Nov 21, 2013)

Chaosruler said:


> You know that localing is not up to ATLUS USA and ATLUS JP... you know perfectly well who's fault it is, and you are a SMT fan like me so you know perfectly well who owns index (the parent company of ATLUS), and you know perfectly well how well they do localing, so don't expect NIS screwups..., since it's not up to them, they are the publisher now - the localing is up to Sega and Sega has proven at least million of times that they are capable of localing JP->US->UK, and for the time delay... get used to it, I live in Israel so most of my games are UK imports, how come I don't complain? because there's always worst, and I know better
> 
> I still stand and repeat, ATLUS is one of the best small companies out there, I love everything they do, I simply do, except for that loli weeabo games


 

Maybe not the localization, but the region locking itself as well as delaying P4A in Europe was all on ATLUS. ATLUS USA was the ones making the changes to P4A for a Europe release. Though you could argue that Zen-United didn't pressure them enough. As for Ghostlight and Devil Survivor Overclocked it doesn't matter. A game shouldn't come to another region with two major bugs which froze the game. It's just unacceptable.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 22, 2013)

Anyone who has been watching: did anything happen while I was gone?


----------



## Arizato (Nov 22, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Anyone who has been watching: did anything happen while I was gone?


 

Nope, not really. Only old trailers and stuff like that so far.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 22, 2013)

Well, a Cero rating has been found so that means the game isn't coming to iOS or Andriod. Some insiders on NeoGAF also says the game isn't on 3DS either.
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=90822053&postcount=2891


----------



## tickle.my.pickle (Nov 22, 2013)

> _NeoGAF also says the game isn't on 3DS either._


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 22, 2013)

So yeah, choices so far:
PS3: Seems like the safest choice imo and I wouldn't be surprised either.
360: It's safe to say that the game could also come to 360 since Arena and Catherine were also on the system.
Vita: Persona 4 Golden is still Vita's most successful game. The fanbase is also there so why not?

Insiders on NeoGAF told fans to be prepared to pay a lot of money for a new system. Next-gen consoles, maybe?

PS4: System seller for me and another reason for Japan to get a PS4.
Xbox One: Exclusive? Not likely unless it was moneyhatted. Maybe it will get a PS4 port.
Wii U: I got nothing.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 22, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> So yeah, choices so far:
> PS3: Seems like the safest choice imo and I wouldn't be surprised either.
> 360: It's safe to say that the game could also come to 360 since Arena and Catherine were also on the system.
> Vita: Persona 4 Golden is still Vita's most successful game. The fanbase is also there so why not?
> ...


 
If they announce the new Persona game being exclusively for PS4 (and/or Xbox One) after I sell my PS4, I am going to be super pissed.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 23, 2013)

So the next event is in twelve hours from now on. Which means the next event is another midnight channel tease!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2013)

We're so close it hurts!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 23, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> We're so close it hurts!


 



Pedeadstrian said:


> If they announce the new Persona game being exclusively for PS4 (and/or Xbox One) after I sell my PS4, I am going to be super pissed.


 



GameWinner said:


> So yeah, choices so far:
> PS3: Seems like the safest choice imo and I wouldn't be surprised either.
> 360: It's safe to say that the game could also come to 360 since Arena and Catherine were also on the system.
> Vita: Persona 4 Golden is still Vita's most successful game. The fanbase is also there so why not?
> ...


 
No, they won't go next gen for sure, Catherine was their first HD game and i'm pretty positive that the game is gonna be on PS3.
Probably 360 too cause of Catherine being on it and maybe Vita too? PS3 Vita combo or PS3 360 combo, no other combination.

Anyways,in how much hours its gonna be announced? Sunday at....?


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> No, they won't go next gen for sure, Catherine was their first HD game and i'm pretty positive that the game is gonna be on PS3.
> Probably 360 too cause of Catherine being on it and maybe Vita too? PS3 Vita combo or PS3 360 combo, no other combination.
> 
> Anyways,in how much hours its gonna be announced? Sunday at....?


Er early Sunday morning iirc.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2013)

New teaser out. Looks like the new MCs were revealed but it was too blurry to make out.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 23, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> New teaser out. Looks like the new MCs were revealed but it was too blurry to make out.


 
is there a link for the stream or the teaser?


----------



## Arizato (Nov 23, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> New teaser out. Looks like the new MCs were revealed but it was too blurry to make out.


 

Wasn't that just some random billboard they blurred out. Sure looked like it from the images on Neogaf.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 23, 2013)

Arizato said:


> Wasn't that just some random billboard they blurred out. Sure looked like it from the images on Neogaf.


I don't know. It looked a lot like two characters in uniforms- Persona's favorite cliché. Just a guess though.



weavile001 said:


> is there a link for the stream or the teaser?


http://live.nicovideo.jp/watch/lv153939036


----------



## Arizato (Nov 23, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> is there a link for the stream or the teaser?


 

Teaser:


----------



## Arizato (Nov 23, 2013)

They are currently playing the best songs from Persona 3 and Persona 4 Soundtracks.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Currently under 7 hours. I think I'll stay up by watching Toonami and playing Tearaway. Darn... I want to sleep but I won't...


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 24, 2013)

Since it doesn't seem to be that forgotten Persona 3DS game, I doubt it'll be for the 3DS, shame. x'D
I seriously doubt it'll be for the Vita too, the Vita is a good handheld, but it doesn't have a lot of user-base compared to the other systems, my most likely bet would be PS3, although I did read some time ago that the makers weren't against the idea of making P5 a multiplat for PS3/360


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> Since it doesn't seem to be that forgotten Persona 3DS game, I doubt it'll be for the 3DS, shame. x'D
> I seriously doubt it'll be for the Vita too, the Vita is a good handheld, but it doesn't have a lot of user-base compared to the other systems, my most likely bet would be PS3, although I did read some time ago that the makers weren't against the idea of making P5 a multiplat for PS3/360


I don't think it'll be Vita either. The fans are there but they are also on PS3. Vita would probably get a port years later. As for P5 being multiplat, it could be that way outside Japan. Japan gets just the PS3 game while everywhere else gets a PS3/360 game.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I don't think it'll be Vita either. The fans are there but they are also on PS3. Vita would probably get a port years later. As for P5 being multiplat, it could be that way outside Japan. Japan gets just the PS3 game while everywhere else gets a PS3/360 game.


 
even so, i hope it comes to the Vita, i liked P4TG controls and graphics, they could improve though...., and i really like the feeling of bringing a Persona game everywhere , like P3P.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I don't think it'll be Vita either. The fans are there but they are also on PS3. Vita would probably get a port years later. As for P5 being multiplat, it could be that way outside Japan. Japan gets just the PS3 game while everywhere else gets a PS3/360 game.


 
A lot of the the 360 rpg's are also released in Japan though, despite not being as successful, heck, there's even several successful dating sims for the 360 that got an anime adaptation.



As for fans... SMT fans are pretty much everywhere, since so many games were released, ironically though, the PS3 still has no SMT games (I'm not including arena since well... It's not an actual SMT).


----------



## Arizato (Nov 24, 2013)

Less than an hour now!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

30 minutes now. Too hyped to finish Tearaway. Please no disappointment....


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

Right, crazy idea here. What if the game we are expecting is Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem, which has changed to Persona x Fire Emblem during development? What if?


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

IN B4 Persona 5 as a  3DS exclusive is announced and than I cry like a little girl over it.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> Right, crazy idea here. What if the game we are expecting is Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem, which has changed to Persona x Fire Emblem during development? What if?


Maybe after Persona 5. I've been waiting far too long. ;o;


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Maybe after Persona 5. I've been waiting far too long. ;o;


 
Yeah, I'd rather have P5 too.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

It's nearly here...


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like GAF already crashed from the load


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 24, 2013)

You bastards are slowing the site down, it won't refresh for me! I SHALL BE YOUR DEATH.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

The lady seems hyped.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

For some reason, the teaser website is not loading anymore either. WHAT WAS THE ANNOUNCEMENT?


----------



## Reploid (Nov 24, 2013)

Teaser was in that there is nothing to teasy about.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

Well that was disappointing.

I want Persona 5 not more Persona 3/4 stuff. Atlus are really milking it now.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona Q: Shadow of the Labyrith.....looks cool


----------



## Reploid (Nov 24, 2013)

ITS UPDATED AND ITS SUPERISH AWESOMEEEEEEEEE​(not)


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like Persona 3+4: Kawaii edition


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

So European Bros, how long do you guys think this will reach Europe?

I'm giving it 8 months after the US release.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure if I should be disappointed or hyped. But, screw that, I love Atlus! Now I just need to confirm my love with a trailer for PQ (can't watch NN), and my day is awesome. Also, dafuq is Persona 4 Dancing All Night? Vita sure got pwned by Atlus with that one, if it is what I think it is...


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

P4 Arena 2 announced with PS3 only confirmed platform.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> P4 Arena 2 announced with PS3 only confirmed platform.


 
Good choice.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona 4 dancing...

for Vita...

Fuck logic...


----------



## Reploid (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> Persona 4 dancing...
> 
> for Vita...
> 
> Fuck logic...


 
RIP Atlus. Bet my ass Sega made them make it after those stupid greenhaired biatch games.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

So, I was right. Vita got punched in the face by Atlus. Poor Sony...


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

Teddie is pissing me off now.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> Teddie is pissing me off now.


 
Its 'cause he is undubbed.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

PERSONA 5 FOR  PS3!


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

They just killed all the hate with the ending! Go ATLUS! Now I really need a PS3...


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Atlus redeemed!!


----------



## Reploid (Nov 24, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> They just killed all the hate with the ending! Go ATLUS! Now I really need a PS3...


 
Everybody does.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona Q: Shadow of Labyrinth (3DS)- Persona 3 x 4 dungeon crawling gaem with chibi art style.
Persona 4 Ultimate 2 (PS3)- Junpei and Yukari added to the roster.
Persona 4 dancing (Vita)- fuck logic.
Persona 5 (PS3)- Thank fucking God.

And I don't even have to buy a new system 

Well in theory.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona 5 revealed? goddammit i had to go out for a minute....
any link for trailer? or something?


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Wait...
Winter 2014 in Japan? 2015 for NA?! Nooooooo....


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> Persona Q: Shadow of Labyrinth (3DS)- Persona 3 x 4 dungeon crawling gaem with chibi art style.
> Persona 4 Ultimate 2 (PS3)- Junpei and Yukari added to the roster.
> Persona 4 dancing (Vita)- fuck logic.
> Persona 5 (PS3)- Thank fucking God.
> ...


Persona Q: A 3DS dungeon crawler? Good, I'll be out of those soon. I'm looking at you, Soul Hackers.
Persona 4 Ultimate 2: is it a sequel or a remake? If the latter, does it have the Golden stuff too?
Persona 4 Dancing: Well... that was unexpected.
Persona 5: thank god, I can sell my broken PS4 and not lose any sleep.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm gonna have to buy them all. Even the dancing game.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona 5 Trailer:


----------



## Windaga (Nov 24, 2013)

It seems a lot of people are up set with Persona Q, but I think it looks good? All out attacks with more than four people and the ENTIRE roster from both games? How are people disappointed? I get that the chibi style isn't for everyone, but I'm sure Japan is falling head over heels with all of these announcements.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona Q looks great. Some were just upset that it was the first announcement. Looks way more interesting than Persona 4: Dancing All Night.


----------



## Ryupower (Nov 24, 2013)

P4U: Persona 4 The Ultimax Ultra Suplex announced for PS3

PS4U, is a sequel to Persona 4 Arena, the fighting game

so even more games for the ps3
still no need for a ps3 right away


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

You know what, while I'm at it:

Persona Q trailer:



Persona 4 Arena 2 Trailer:



Persona 4 Dance All Night trailer:


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Ugh that trailer..
No matter how I try to spin this, Vita owners still got screwed.
3DS gets a spinoff and the fanbase on the Vita gets this. Great.


----------



## Windaga (Nov 24, 2013)

Well... Vita did get The Golden. And this isn't that unexpected. SEGA does the Miku dancing series, and those are insanely popular. It would have preferred.... well, anything over this, but I'm sure they'll rake in loads of cash from this.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

Personally I'm more interested in P4D than Q. It looks like it would be fun gaem to play.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, Vita owners got screwed. I mean, I could imagine it wouldn't have been hard for them to port Q to Vita... unless it has some unique touch screen features. But, oh well, on the bright side, that game will probably have an awesome soundtrack. Because Shoji Meguro, that's why.


----------



## Windaga (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm just glad I own a 3DS and a PS3.

Shinjiro in 3D.

I can't wait.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 24, 2013)

So first Vita owners are left in the dark, and now they're left P4 Dancing in the dark.



To be fair, that's quite an improvement.


----------



## Skelletonike (Nov 24, 2013)

Well, personally I'm pretty interested in Persona Q, it seems like a fun game and well, I like chibi stuff. =D


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, personally I'm pretty interested in Persona Q, it seems like a fun game and well, I like chibi stuff. =D


I think they all look good. Two more games for my PS3, and a new game for both my 3DS and Vita.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 24, 2013)

Skelletonike said:


> Well, personally I'm pretty interested in Persona Q, it seems like a fun game and well, I like chibi stuff. =D


 

I found Persona Q kinda disappointing. It could certainly be fun, but it's probably not canon. 

Also, MAJOR PERSONA 3 spoilers!


Spoiler



It pretty much confirms that they will not bring back Minato/Makoto in canon unless they do it in Persona 4 Arena 2


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 24, 2013)

now that i think about PQ....i can´t wait to see the Chibi Samael! XD


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Ugh that trailer..
> No matter how I try to spin this, Vita owners still got screwed.
> 3DS gets a spinoff and the fanbase on the Vita gets this. Great.


 

Persona 4 Golden? Isn't that enough


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Persona 4 Golden? Isn't that enough


I already beat it 7 times now. 2 on PS2 and 5 on Vita.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2013)

Persona Q looks pretty cool. P4D is interesting to say the least.


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

Let us just be glad we got a happy ending about the fate of Persona 5.

That was the important thing.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

emigre said:


> Let us just be glad we got a happy ending about the fate of Persona 5.
> 
> That was the important thing.


The wait is going to be horrible. If only we could get a worldwide release date!


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I already beat it 7 times now. 2 on PS2 and 5 on Vita.


 

Me too! But the PS2 version.... and i started it again today....
And the PS Vita rhythm game is gonna be awesome. Former Project Diva dev is making it with Atlus, be prepared for some hard difficult with it.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I already beat it 7 times now. 2 on PS2 and 5 on Vita.


 
i finished P4 the Golden only 2 times.... i´m on my first playthrough of P4, i´m already at 10/10(where they start to wear the winter clothes{it´s also where they change their battle voices to be just like the beggining of the game, which is awesomer than july/august/september voices XD})


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 24, 2013)

Changing the subject a bit, wouldn't it be something if Persona 5 had a prision setting. Freedom Wars looks promising because of its prision setting!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm glad we only have to wait a year for Persona 5's release. Atlus doesn't pull the same bullshit like Square-Enix by having people waiting 10+ years for one game.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Changing the subject a bit, wouldn't it be something if Persona 5 had a prision setting. Freedom Wars looks promising because of its prision setting!


maybe some characters, like kanji and shinji are troublemakers and are on the prison or somethin´like that?


----------



## emigre (Nov 24, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Changing the subject a bit, wouldn't it be something if Persona 5 had a prision setting. Freedom Wars looks promising because of its prision setting!


 
 Adachi as main character confirmed.


----------



## Arizato (Nov 24, 2013)

I just want them to keep the social links. Leave the classic JRPG experience for the mainline SMT games. I had a very hard time getting into Persona 1 for instance, Persona 2 EP and IS are better though. Still P3 and P4 are my favorite in the series and I want the fifth one to be like them with new innovations ofcourse. JUST PLEASE DON'T REMOVE THOSE SOCIAL ELEMENTS. IT'S PART WHY I LOVE P3 AND P4 SO MUCH!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 25, 2013)

Dengeki PlayStation magazine will have full coverage on Persona 5. Expect new info when it releases. I just don't know when it releases.. ( Tuesday maybe...?)


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Dengeki PlayStation magazine will have full coverage on Persona 5. Expect new info when it releases. I just don't know when it releases.. ( Tuesday maybe...?)


 

I just hope that they don't exclude the high school sim dating features of P3/P4..... please no.....


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 25, 2013)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> I just hope that they don't exclude the high school sim dating features of P3/P4..... please no.....


Heck, I just want to see what HD Persona look like. Persona 4 Dancing and Catherine both look amazing.


----------



## pokefloote (Nov 25, 2013)

I doubt they'd change what gave Persona so many fans.

Sweet, sweet prison love. <3
I feel like the shackles could just be a hidden meaning thing, like they are shackled by their fate or some cliche thing.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 25, 2013)

Persona Q might be interesting, but I can't get into the chibi art style; probably the biggest reason I never finished FF III DS. I'll wait until I see some actual gameplay before passing judgement, but I probably won't be picking this up until a while after launch... although then again, that's what I said about P4G. And Disgaea D2. And Pokemon X. And Link Between Worlds...

Persona 5 is a day one preorder, though, assuming Sega doesn't throw a shitfit and decide no one will buy PS3 games by 2015 despite the fact that there're still PS2s on some Walmart and Gamestop shelves.

Also nice to see I was more or less right in my repeated statement that any new Persona games would primarily be on the 3DS or PS3 for the next two or three years. Still have to see if the same holds true for SMT games in general but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Nov 25, 2013)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Persona Q might be interesting, but I can't get into the chibi art style; probably the biggest reason I never finished FF III DS. I'll wait until I see some actual gameplay before passing judgement, but I probably won't be picking this up until a while after launch... although then again, that's what I said about P4G. And Disgaea D2. And Pokemon X. And Link Between Worlds...
> 
> Persona 5 is a day one preorder, though, assuming Sega doesn't throw a shitfit and decide no one will buy PS3 games by 2015 despite the fact that there're still PS2s on some Walmart and Gamestop shelves.
> 
> Also nice to see I was more or less right in my repeated statement that any new Persona games would primarily be on the 3DS or PS3 for the next two or three years. Still have to see if the same holds true for SMT games in general but I wouldn't doubt it.


 

Not releasing Persona 5? That would be.... pretty stupid, a no brainer.
And i like the Chibi graphics of Q, the char models from the trailer look good to me. I guess 3DS doesn't have the juice to run those full fledged models that Vita can.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 25, 2013)

I hope they keep the voice actors for Persona Q, my favorite part of P4 is when Kanji yells: Hehe....COME´ON DOWN!!!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey guys, lets move Persona 5 discussion to this thread: http://gbatemp.net/threads/the-persona-5-discussion-thread.358209/ 
I think this thread has now served its purpose.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Nov 25, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Persona Q looks great. Some were just upset that it was the first announcement. Looks way more interesting than Persona 4: Dancing All Night.


Agreed, but it doesn't take much to be better than P4: Dancing All Night.


----------

